# I'm here in Guardamar at last - but now thinking of renting in Torrevieja!



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

After all my planning and research, I am here in Guardamar. I have been looking at my options for renting, and getting a feel for the town, and am beginning to change my mind. I am planning on doing a blog, and will post the address here if anyone is interested, but I won't clog up this forum with too much detail, which would probably only be of interest to those who are thinking about moving. But here is what has happened so far.

I arrived in Guardamar on Wednesday evening. The hotel is just as I thought it would be – basic, but comfortable, clean, friendly and very convenient for the town.

Thursday started well with a little cloud but it was very warm. It started to rain a little around 2pm, it gradually got heavier, by 4pm it was teeming down, and stayed that way for the rest of the night! It was good for me though, because I went into Banco Sabadell to open my account, and there was only one person in front of me. It was pretty much the same in the Movistar shop, where I got my PAYG SIM card. I walked round the town again today (Friday), while the weather was much better, and it is a lovely place. But I am starting to think it may not be for me, after all. The guy in the bank told me that the property market is very strong in Guardamar itself, the bank holds a lot of properties in other places, but nothing here. And there seems to be very little in the way of rentals. I called into an estate agency and he only had one long term rental available, and it wasn’t suitable for me. There are a few apartments for rent on the outskirts of the town but they are much too far away for me, not having a car. So I have started to look at other places – I am more keen than ever to live on this coast somewhere.

I went into Alicante this afternoon on the bus. I had the idea of checking out the coastal train which goes up to Villajoyossa, in case there were any developments along the coast which might have something for me, and which are accessible by that train. But by the time I had walked all the way along the promenade – which I thought was fabulous – I had changed my mind. I really do want to stay south of Alicante if I can.

One of the other things about Guardamar which makes me think it might not be suitable for me just now, is that there doesn't seem to be much of an English presence here. It may be different in the summer, but I have only come across a tiny handful of English people so far, and I have a long way to go before I can hold a proper conversation in Spanish. I spotted an Irish bar down the road from my hotel, so I guess there are some Irish/British people here, but I haven’t seen any other signs of Brits. I have even found it impossible to get hold of the free English papers here! I bought the Costa Blanca News from a paper shop, and I picked up the free Euro Weekly News in the Tourist Information Office but no one seems to have heard of the others that my neighbours brought back for me.

So ... I have decided to have a look at Torrevieja, and see if that is more up my street. I liked it when I stayed there on holiday, over twenty years ago, but have no idea what to expect now. But it does seem to have a lot of English people living there. There may be more to keep me busy in a place like that – I don’t fancy just sitting on the beach all the time!! I have heard a few negative comments about Torrevieja on the Internet, so I hadn’t considered it before, but I think I should go and see for myself. So I am going to get the bus there tomorrow, and see what I think of it. If anyone has any advice/warnings or recommendations, I would be very grateful.

Also, if anyone has any questions about Guardamar which I can help with, while I am here, please let me know. I know there is one other member here who is considering a move to Guardamar, and I will be happy to help. I am here until 9th January.

Kerry


----------



## Agapito (Dec 3, 2013)

Kerry UK said:


> After all my planning and research, I am here in Guardamar.


Hi Kerry
Good to hear you have arrived safely and beginning to explore. You are doing the right thing by visiting different places if Guardamar is not quite right for you. 
Keep your chin up, you will know in your heart when you find that special somewhere that you can call home. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Bear in mind that this is not a typical couple of weeks for judging how many British people are in a particular area.

Where we live there are quite a lot of Brits but a lot of them have gone back to the UK for Christmas and New Year to visit friends and relatives.

Do have a look at some places north of Alicante - I think you may be pleasantly surprised and we have the advantage of the tram you mentioned which runs from Alicante to Benidorm along the coast.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Kerry

When you get to the bus station in Torrevieja, you will find that the area is very congested with traffic, and that central Torrevieja is not terribly attractive! It's also more Spanish than some people would lead you to believe. I advise you to have a street map to hand, otherwise you could wander around for an hour or two and not really be any the wiser!

I would say that the majority of the English-speaking community live on the outskirts of Torrevieja, so I would suggest that you take a look outside of the town itself. The buses are very good - you won't have any problems getting around if you pick the right place. However, if you want to try them tomorrow....aaagggh.... your original post was yesterday, so you're already here!

There's not much point in me writing any more just now! d'oh!

Steve


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Thanks to you both for your replies.

Steve - Yes, you are right, I found it very congested in the town, but I thought the seafront was nice, I imagine it would be really busy in the summer, but today it was pretty empty, and the waves were really strong. I saw some apartments to rent in an agent's window - they are only open Monday to Friday so I may go back as there were a couple I would be interested in if I decided that area is for me. The ones I liked were in "La Mata", and I think I saw the development from the bus on the way out off Torrevieja back home - it looked nice from what I could see, and the bus stopped there - which is a main consideration for me as I don't drive.

DunWorkin - Good point about people going home for Christmas, hadn't thought about that. But I took your advice today and, after Torrevieja I stayed on the bus to Alicante and found the Tram to El Campello. I has tramped around Torrevieja for a few hours, so I was a bit too tired to look around El Campello properly, and I was too warm because the sun had come out after the morning rain, but I plan to go back on Monday morning for a proper look around. I really loved the Tram, and some of the views along the coast took my breath away! What amazing beaches, lovely promenades, and the views with the mountains in the background - Wow! Most notably, I thought Les Lances, Muchavista and Carrabiners looked amazing, but I don't know what they would be like away from the Tram station.

I messed up with my Tram ticket when I bought it from the machine in Alicante tram station. I pressed a button for "Round Trip", but it seems there's no such thing and I ended up with a one way ticket. The ticket inspector on the train back checked my ticket and didn't say anything, but when I got back to Alicante my ticket wouldn't open the exit gates, and I was stuck there for about 15 minutes until a very nice young Spanish gentleman took pity on me and sneaked me through the gate with his ticket!! I won't make that mistake again, I now have my 10 trip card, so I can explore a little more!

It's funny, I was so set on Guardamar, or at least south of Alicante, but now DunWorkin has introduced me to the Tram, I just don't know where I want to end up. I love the Tram system, and that bit of the coast up to El Campello was far more beautiful than I expected. I guess the deciding factor will be where I can find somewhere to rent, but I think that maybe I should explore that part of the coast a bit more, maybe I should look as far as Villajoyossa?

I'm only here until 9 January, but if I can't find a long term rental to suit me, maybe I will have to take a short term rental for the Winter, and keep on looking.

Any thoughts or recommendations from Alicante to Villajoyossa would be very much appreciated. What I am looking for is a 2 bed apartment, ideally with a communal pool and gardens. Before I came out I saw several on the internet, but when I phoned to ask I found they are no longer available. One lesson this has taught me more than anything - you really do have to come and stay here for a while and have a good look around. But I am more determined than ever to find a home here, the more I see the more I like, even though most of it has been in the rain!!

Always grateful for your help.

Kerry


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Kerry

Yes, the seafront is rather nice. It gets very busy in high season, and therefore, of course, it is more expensive than other parts of Torrevieja for food/drink. On the seafront, a pint (if that's your tipple) will generally cost 3 euros or so - but where we are the going rate is around 2.5 euros, and if you know where to go it can be as little as 1 euro - and that's right on the seafront just a 5-minute walk from my front door! hic!

I've been to La Mata a few times and it seems very nice indeed. It also has a good bus service into Torrevieja (1.35 euros flat rate)

La Mata is, of course, north of Torrevieja. Similarly, if you go south by only a couple of kilometres there are some very nice areas. You talk about 2-bed with communal pool and gardens - that's exactly what we have here (the flats even have a form of central heating - very nice right now!). Take a look Community of Panorama Park | Punta Prima | Costa Blanca | Spain

If you find yourself viewing properties around Torrevieja - pay attention to the N332! There are very few places where you can safely cross that road by foot!

If you're still interested in Torrevieja, be aware that there are 2 bus stations! The one you saw today is the 'inter-city' station. The local buses go from an older (and less congested) station on the seafront, though some of them visit both stations of course.

Hope I've helped a little!

Steve


----------



## seasideblues (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi we are also thinking of moving to spain,but have been looking in the mazzaron area ( camposol ) which is a very large ex pat area.

.went to torrevieja about 6 /7 years ago and was told not the nicest place to live,but places to change


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Another point to note on the tram - if you do come here long term and are a pensioner you can get a pensioner travel card which is unlimited travel anywhere on the tram/train network from Alicante to Denia for €10 a month or €90 for a year.

We are a couple of stations north of El Campello and now that we no longer have a car we use the trams all the time. It is a very reliable service.

There are lots of apartments for long term rental in and around El Campello.


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

That is really good to hear DunWorkin! Have you any advice on how I can find out about what's available? Are there any letting agents in El Campello, or would they be advertised in some way? I really appreciate your help.

Kerry


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Kerry UK said:


> That is really good to hear DunWorkin! Have you any advice on how I can find out about what's available? Are there any letting agents in El Campello, or would they be advertised in some way? I really appreciate your help.
> 
> Kerry


There are several estate agents in Campello. Mostly they are on the main shopping street which is called San Bartolomé - from the tram station walk down towards the sea and you will come to this road.

A couple of these agents have websites but it is best to call in for rentals as they are often out of date on the web.

Here is an example
Lopez


another is
Robinsons rentals


This one is a gestor and they sell property but not sure about rentals
INMOSANZ

Let me know if you need any help about the various areas mentioned


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

Many thanks DunWorkin, that is so helpful! I have emailed Robinsons, and taken note of the other details you gave me. I will go to El Campello tomorrow morning and check out the main street for other agents as well.

Today I met a lot more Brits: it was a lovely sunny day and I spent most of it on the seafront. I heard the odd UK accent, and said hello, but they didn't seem over-friendly. But on the way back I passed the Irish bar, and it was open this time, with a few Brits sitting outside. So I got a beer and then came out and struck up conversation with a group of them, and they were very welcoming. I am meeting up with them tonight, and have also booked my Christmas Day lunch at the pub, so that's a plus! If I hadn't seen the Tram and that beautiful coast North of Alicante, then I would be looking again at Guardamar, probably. But the Tram is a real benefit to someone like me, and I can't get those views out of my mind, so I really need to check out that coast.

I really do appreciate the help and support I have received on this forum, without it I would probably be feeling a bit lost by now! So if there is any help I can give to anyone else thinking about moving, please let me know.

Kerry


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

seasideblues said:


> Hi we are also thinking of moving to spain,but have been looking in the mazzaron area ( camposol ) which is a very large ex pat area.
> 
> .went to torrevieja about 6 /7 years ago and was told not the nicest place to live,but places to change


Have just looked at Camposol - it looks very interesting, but I really want to be on the coast, and I don't drive. I want ideally to be within half an hour's walk from the sea, so that is ruling out a lot of interesting places for me.

Kerry


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> There are several estate agents in Campello. Mostly they are on the main shopping street which is called San Bartolomé - from the tram station walk down towards the sea and you will come to this road.
> 
> A couple of these agents have websites but it is best to call in for rentals as they are often out of date on the web.
> 
> ...


Thank you so, so much for your help, and for pointing me to El Campello. I am here on the seafront, and have had a good look around. I have arranged to view three apartments on Thursday, the one I am most interested in is near the tram here and I think the estate agent said it was in an urbanisation called Los Pinos, but I may have that wrong.

I cannot say how much I love this place, I can't wait to live here. It has everything I want, and more!! Thanks again, I will let you know how I get on after I have been on Thursday.

Kerry


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Kerry UK said:


> Thank you so, so much for your help, and for pointing me to El Campello. I am here on the seafront, and have had a good look around. I have arranged to view three apartments on Thursday, the one I am most interested in is near the tram here and I think the estate agent said it was in an urbanisation called Los Pinos, but I may have that wrong.
> 
> I cannot say how much I love this place, I can't wait to live here. It has everything I want, and more!! Thanks again, I will let you know how I get on after I have been on Thursday.
> 
> Kerry


I am glad you like El Campello. 

Are you interested in things like bingo or quiz nights? There are a couple of places in town where you can find these and meet other expats. There are a couple of English bars/restaurants and in Muchavista there is the English Speaking Club. 

If you move here maybe we could meet up for a coffee or glass of wine. I know you are here until 9th January this visit but when are you thinking of moving here.


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

That would be really good, it has been great to have your input. I have a flight booked for 9 January, but the agent says the properties are available now. If I can get it all sorted before I go back - don't know if that's possible - then I would just be flying home to say goodbye to my family and friends and then coming straight back! I have stuff in storage, but I'm not in a hurry for any of it, the plan is for my sister and her husband to bring it over in a van sometime in March/April, and I can arrange that from here.

I'm going to start a new thread about El Campello, because this one says I want to go to Torrevieja - after seeing El Campello I just don't want to live anywhere else! And I think I remember there is another member here who is planning to come over in January or February, so maybe the new thread will be of interest to them.

Kerry


----------

